# Finally diagnosed with Hashi's, what do I expect now?



## alphatyp (Aug 9, 2013)

It started with dizzy moments, I could be talking to someone, walking, driving and I'd suddenly feel like my head was yanked in one direction but I wouldn't lose my balance. I ignored it, then noticed I had a hard time focusing at work, my memory sucked, I had brain fog, then came the heart palpitations, anxiety, panic attacks, depression, irritability, inability to handle stress, not to mention I always had bronchitis every year but ended up with pneumonia one year finally. Within 5 years I was told it was stress, I saw my PCP, my OB, an ear dr, eye dr, neurologist, did acupuncture and all would say I was stressed. But I knew something was wrong. I ended up quitting my job of 12 yrs because I was no good to my family being depressed and angry and tired all the time. I then started seeing a chiro who practices alternative medicine. He did a saliva test, a stool test and recently a thyroid test. I'm taking supplements for my adrenals, hormones, gut bacteria and some thyroid supps but am missing Naturethroid because he cant prescribe it. I tried to go back to my PCP she insists I am healthy and that they won't do hormone therapy for me until I become hypo. So now I'm on the search for someone who can prescribe me naturethroid. I'm just really irritated because now that I know I have Hashi's I realized that I've had a whole bunch of other symptoms that I excused for other things. The biggest thing is the weight loss thats not happening, the fatigue and no libido. I've also been more in tune with my body and noticed that sometimes my voice gets raspy and my throat feels swollen but that happens every so often. I've been reading other peoples experiences when starting meds and now I am terrified! I think its horrible that i had to fight with my provider just to get bloodwork done only for my Dr to make me feel like I should go back to my psychologist, and that maybe my inability to lose weight is cause I cook with coconut oil and maybe not watching my portions. Any words pf encouragement would be awesome. I just feel so alone and awful that I'm not much of a mother to my 6 and 5 yr old son n daughter. Here are my test results below:
TSH-1.19, T4-4.9, T3 uptake-35, free thyroxine-1.7, T3-88, Triiodothyronine free serum-2.5, T4 free-1.0, reverse T3-14.9, tpo ab-10, antithyroglobulin ab-1864

What do you you guys think? All I understood is that all my #'s are fairly low and we are working on bringing those numbers up and decreasing the antibodies.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't be terrified. I am newly diagnosed too, and I admit it's a bit daunting reading of other peoples struggles with this.
The thing I keep telling myself is that there are probably countless others out there who are doing just fine.
People don't ordinarily post on boards if they are just fine. Mostly those who are struggling do though and their stories can sometimes make you feel a bit overwhelmed.
I also think probably that you have to take a deep breath and allow yourself the time to get a handle on everything. What the numbers all mean, and how in fact YOU feel with whatever numbers you're at. Then there's getting the thyroid medication right, which from what I think I understand, you're not even on yet?

There seems to be a lot of wise and helpful people here. I'm sure they will try to help you. 
You've been through a lot. I think most people have and by the time they are actually diagnosed it's a huge relief to finally KNOW (that you weren't crazy after all!) but then there's this overwhelming desire to hurry up and feel better NOW! (Well, that's how I'm feeling  )

Right now I'm on the quest to find the right doctor. I think for many people this is the actual starting place.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You need an ultrasound of that thyroid ASAP.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alphatyp said:


> It started with dizzy moments, I could be talking to someone, walking, driving and I'd suddenly feel like my head was yanked in one direction but I wouldn't lose my balance. I ignored it, then noticed I had a hard time focusing at work, my memory sucked, I had brain fog, then came the heart palpitations, anxiety, panic attacks, depression, irritability, inability to handle stress, not to mention I always had bronchitis every year but ended up with pneumonia one year finally. Within 5 years I was told it was stress, I saw my PCP, my OB, an ear dr, eye dr, neurologist, did acupuncture and all would say I was stressed. But I knew something was wrong. I ended up quitting my job of 12 yrs because I was no good to my family being depressed and angry and tired all the time. I then started seeing a chiro who practices alternative medicine. He did a saliva test, a stool test and recently a thyroid test. I'm taking supplements for my adrenals, hormones, gut bacteria and some thyroid supps but am missing Naturethroid because he cant prescribe it. I tried to go back to my PCP she insists I am healthy and that they won't do hormone therapy for me until I become hypo. So now I'm on the search for someone who can prescribe me naturethroid. I'm just really irritated because now that I know I have Hashi's I realized that I've had a whole bunch of other symptoms that I excused for other things. The biggest thing is the weight loss thats not happening, the fatigue and no libido. I've also been more in tune with my body and noticed that sometimes my voice gets raspy and my throat feels swollen but that happens every so often. I've been reading other peoples experiences when starting meds and now I am terrified! I think its horrible that i had to fight with my provider just to get bloodwork done only for my Dr to make me feel like I should go back to my psychologist, and that maybe my inability to lose weight is cause I cook with coconut oil and maybe not watching my portions. Any words pf encouragement would be awesome. I just feel so alone and awful that I'm not much of a mother to my 6 and 5 yr old son n daughter. Here are my test results below:
> TSH-1.19, T4-4.9, T3 uptake-35, free thyroxine-1.7, T3-88, Triiodothyronine free serum-2.5, T4 free-1.0, reverse T3-14.9, tpo ab-10, antithyroglobulin ab-1864
> 
> What do you you guys think? All I understood is that all my #'s are fairly low and we are working on bringing those numbers up and decreasing the antibodies.


Good grief!

```
antithyroglobulin ab-1864
```
 Have you had an ultra-sound? Those antibodies suggest cancer should be considered!!!!

And if you have the time, maybe you can re-type your lab results with the ranges included? Different labs use different ranges!


----------



## alphatyp (Aug 9, 2013)

My alternative medicine doctor didn't say anything about those antibody numbers, neither did my PCP. I'll repost the ranges in a little bit. Thnx for your words of encouragement, but now I am panicky about cancer!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That anti-Tg number is sky high. You TPO isn't awful. It's something that needs to be ruled out for sure, especially if you are having fullness in your throat.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd agree with the others that your next step is to insist on an Ultra-sound.
I hope to give you some words of encouragement. Life may be hard but you now know what you're dealing with. There are several things you can do besides medication that can help with your symptoms. Diet, exercise, taking time-outs. It won't make it perfect, but it can be better.

Hashimoto's creates high and low's of energy; I can be fatigued all day then currently I can't fall asleep and so I get up and clean the house at midnight. It's just the way it is now.
Hugs!!!! Welcome!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Please see a board certified endocrinologist.


----------

